# Wheelwax



## Andythescientist (Nov 25, 2005)

Anyone else using Wheelwax from the states?

I bought a tub to try about 2 months ago and have to say i've been really impressed with it. I was very skeptical about it's ability to repel break dust but it really seems to work.

I've been puttimg normal polish on my alloys for a while and although i think it makes them easier to clean it also seemed to make them dirtier faster as the breakdust seemed to be attracted to the alloy.

Wheelwax seems not to have this problem at all, and infact i definatly think my wheels stay much cleaner longer when using it. BMW breakpads, like the ones on the mini are really bad for dust but with wheelwax my alloys look great.

It seems to clean well, not a good as some wheel cleaners but i think it's strengths is more in it's protective ability. If you plan on trying some, i'd give your wheels a good clean with whatever non acidic product you like, like muc off or whatever. Then apply the wheelwax to the clean wheel. After that just use wheelwax every week or so until it has a good layer on. Then you should be able to just was your wheels with mild soapy water and apply the wax every now and again to keep it topped up.

Good product well worth a try.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I use Collinite Marque D'Elegance on my alloys. This works very very well and just use soap and water to get the muck and salt off.

This is just standard wax, very durable and makes life much easier.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Always been tempted to try it, but have always heard proper polymers sealnts should with stand heat better.

Good old AG SRP and EGP does me as I have loads of it.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

I use it.
Heard that `normal` wax doesn`t stand up to the heat procuced by the brakes very well.
Find it very easy to use.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^Rich it is a polymer wax rather than a caranuba wax but TBh I found your combo lasts longer!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one, I guessed it wouldnt be formulated for the job, the fact it said wax always put me off trying it just in just in case - that and 10 litres of liquid hardwax/Extra gloss kicking about!


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Rich, far be for me to question you`re opinions, but it is designed specifically for the job, thats if you believe their bumf.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Chris I dont doubt the stuff at all.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

chris182 said:


> Rich, far be for me to question you`re opinions, but it is designed specifically for the job, thats if you believe their bumf.


I'm kinda guessing Rich meant would rather than wouldn't in the above post? Typo?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Oops yeah! Sorry guys. My crap typing as ever!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i got some, i tried it and it seems ok, goes on easy and comes of fairly easy, it sort of leaves a greasy finish if that makes sense, its ok, but im sure you could get just as good as a finish with any normal wax/polish


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

I had some wheelwax type stuff years ago in 98 on my first alloys -yeh fine but it went off as I never used much--I prefer good old waxes ,the civi has mega brake dust and both AG and mer etc all worked fine and then NXT Tech wax --never a problem they look good and wash easy.
I agree Rich.
Now on the golf and civic I have AIO the alloys and then P21s and they lok great and clean easy.


----------



## 16v Matt (Jan 17, 2006)

Might be the wrong thing to do, but I use Megs gold class wax on my alloys, any brake dust seems to come off really easy.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I've always just waxed mine with NXT, & of late Collinite 476, both seem to work ok.

I also found a clay bar being run over the inner rims helps the crud slide off.

However, in my last order from http://seriousperformance.co.uk/ I bought a tub of Poorboy's wheel Sealant to try out, I just need the time to take the wheels off & apply it before the winter ends 

This is from using Collinite 476, note the inner rim shine 










(Yes the brakes need painting too)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks cracking mate! I have recently got some Collinite 845 IW, will be giving this a try soon. I have found it to be superb on the paintwork and should work very well on the rims as it is designed to work with a certain level of heat.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I wasn't overly impressed with the performance of 845 on my rims. Didn't seem to make it much easier to clean, but I do alot of mileage with braking so that may be a factor.

Would something like EX-P over SRP be worthwhile using on them? As I could do with using them up.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Interesting you say that mate, I was thinking about going the whole hog and getting something like Zaino Z2Pro with ZFX thinking that it would be very durable. 

Haven't tried 845 IW yet, but just expect it to be durable as all the other Collinite range has proved to be.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Interesting you say that mate, I was thinking about going the whole hog and getting something like Zaino Z2Pro with ZFX thinking that it would be very durable.
> 
> Haven't tried 845 IW yet, but just expect it to be durable as all the other Collinite range has proved to be.


Interesting idea, think I'd be too tempted to use the Zaino on my paint as opposed to the alloys!


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Rich said:


> Always been tempted to try it, but have always heard proper polymers sealnts should with stand heat better.
> 
> Good old AG SRP and EGP does me as I have loads of it.


never thought of using those on wheels before. i tried the ag alloy wheel seal but it was crap.

I'm going to get som EBC greenstuff pads next time my brakes need done as they produce less dust


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

I have 2 layers of Pooeboys wheel sealant on both cars and very impressed and brake dust comes off easy and nice shine too.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

sturn said:


> I have 2 layers of Pooeboys wheel sealant on both cars and very impressed and brake dust comes off easy and nice shine too.


Yes I'm impressed with PB's wheel sealant but I'm sure any good quality sealant will do the same job. I tried Wheelwax some time ago, but couldn't get on with it, ending up giving it away.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I use Poorboy's wheel sealant too, good stuff. I usually do AIO first then WS though, not just WS alone.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

RobDon said:


> I use Poorboy's wheel sealant too, good stuff. I usually do AIO first then WS though, not just WS alone.


Yes it's essential to clean first with AIO or similar. I use AIO every couple of months then WS & top-up with WS every 2-3 weeks or so. I only use a shampoo to clean the wheels so as not to strip off the WS


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

graeme said:


> I'm going to get som EBC greenstuff pads next time my brakes need done as they produce less dust


Very true but they take a while to build up sufficient heat to be as effective as std Mintex pads (on my 205 at least) but they do leave way less dust for sure


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

i might buy some wheel wax. anyone got some for sale that they don't want?


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I've just used some PB WS this weekend. 

Polished them with SRP and then did two layers of the WS. Very impressed with the finish. Going to see what the rims are like after a week and if they clean any easier.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Just done mine in PB's WS, lets hope for some cruddy weather to test it out


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I used 845 IW on my wheels the weekend before last and they were very easy to clean this past weekend.

I'll be interested to see how long it lasts.


----------

